# glass bubble counter



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

anyone tried one of those glass bubble counter with a glass check valve from flea bay? my just arrived and it sucks, I was getting more accurate to the millisecond with my homemade bottle bubble counter.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been eyeing it for some years, but never did buy one. What's holding me back is the fact that with every extra connect is an extra chance for CO2 to leak. So I never did buy it.
Looks pretty though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

